

Ask HN: User friendly book writing software - Mr_question

Hi, I have a book idea and will need to format pages in odd ways similar to how "Ripley's Believe it or Not" books are formatted. I wanted to know if their is any extremely user friendly and cheap MAC software that would allow me to place images and format in this manner. I am avoiding taking the Adobe route until I have to. I don't want to pay that much and it seems more complicated than it has to be. I want something that's fast, simple and cheap.!<p>Thank you!<p>BTW - if this doesn't exist it might be an idea for some of you developers to create :)
======
mbrubeck
Have you tried the free trial of Pages from Apple?

<http://www.apple.com/iwork/pages/>

<http://www.apple.com/iwork/download-trial/>

It's a combination word processor and page layout program. Not sure if it does
everything you need, but it's probably worth a try.

~~~
Mr_question
Thanks .. this seems "good enough" for what I was looking for

------
makecheck
You might try LyX ("lick"): <http://wiki.lyx.org/Mac/Mac?from=LyX.LyXOnMac>

It's basically a fancy front-end for LaTeX, and might do what you need. The
printed output would certainly look nice.

